# CPC in NE Atlanta Area W/ Exp seeks job



## anissawebb1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I currently work for a software company but would love to get back into Coding specifically, I would love a great opportunity-

Anissa Webb, CPC
Dynamic and Results-Oriented Professional
webbanissa@yahoo.com
Primary 770/466-5362  
Cell 770-286-4460

OBJECTIVE
Seeking a position with a growing organization where I can make a positive impact on revenues, and experience long term career growth.  

TECHNICAL SKILLS
Health and Administrative Skills- ICD-9, CPT-coding, MS Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, Pwr Pnt., Access), CMS 1500, Phlebotomy,  Medisoft/Claim Gear,  Claim Submission, EOB's/Payment posting,  Medical Terminology.

EDUCATION
Everest Institute, Norcross, GA
Diploma, Medical Insurance Billing & Coding
June 2008

Devry University, Duluth, GA
Associate of Arts, Business Administration
December 2007
B.A. expected 12/2009, Health Services Management

Cornell University, Ithaca, NY
Certificate, Human Resources
February 2006

EXPERIENCE
Acom Solutions, Medical Support Analyst,  Duluth, GA     
2008-Present                                                                                             
 •Provide Billing and Software support to Billing and end user Clients.
 •Work closely with the implementation and development team to provide software updates to software clients.
 •Assist with providing Module based training for existing and new Rapid EPM and complete clients.
 • Created published FAQ's (web-based training) for online Customer Care center.
 •Assist with software enhancement testing.

McCray Accurite Billing Services (MABS), Sr. Biller/Coder Atlanta, GA        2005-2007                                                             
•Review claims for submission to ensure clean claims were submitted every time. 
•Correct first and second level edits, resubmit claims.
•Worked past A/R to receive over $7500.00 on average per month in unrecoverable claims. 
•Increased per claim revenue approx. 15% through accurate modifier usage and billing procedures. 
•Worked follow-up on multi-specialty claims.
•Worked past A/R to receive over $7500.00 additional on average per month in previously unrecoverable claims. 
•Accurately read EOB's and posted payments and forwarded when applicable to secondary.

Bellsouth Telecommunications, Supervisor, Small Business, Sunrise, FL 
2002-2005
 •Conducted team training for new and updated policies and procedures 
  to new hires and existing employees.
 •Responsible for the success and goal attainment of a 7 member team.
 •Provide side by side coaching and feedback regarding work flow and ethic.
 •Promoted to Supervisor from Service Agent.

American Express, Reconciliation Specialist Plantation, FL1998-2001
 •Reconcile charge accounts and billing disputes while adhering to strict government FCBA guidelines and corporate regulations.
 •Explained bills and billing procedures to clients via written and verbal correspondence.
 •Thoroughly investigated fraudulent claims. 

PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS

Member, American Academy of Professional Coders
Member, Society of Human Resources Professionals


----------

